# Mouse cage?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

What's a good mouse cage that's tall? Right now I have three bins and they take up a lot of space. One like the petco rat manor.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Mice do not need tall cages, its the floor space that matters. A tank or bin is best for mice since its closed up. Mice are sensitive to external smells and drafts.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

How much space do you need/how many mice do you have? As A_A stated above, bin systems are your best bet. You could potentially do an aquarium with a cage topper, though. Martin's has a good selection-http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/toppers/


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I'll go with a bin. Thanks!!!


----------

